# 2016 LT - odd engine noise



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

could be a noise alternator, pulley or a/c unit. That's hard to say. That even slightly sounds like a whining transmission a little bit.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Are you talking about the sound during acceleration? That's how DI engines sound, especially when cold/warming up. My 2016 sounds the same. People compare it to a lawn mower or diesel. 

Otherwise I heard a few noises when you went over bumps, but I assume that's the camera mount.


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a 2017 Hatchback ( Manual ) it sounds the same way as yours. I'm pretty sure it's the DI engine's trademark sound.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm not a mechanic but I've had 2 cars with DI engines so far and they've not sounded like that. They do have a characteristic ticking noise and that's not it.

Not sure what it is OP, but to my ears, it doesn't sound normal.

EDIT: So, I just drove back from work and noticed the engine made a similar noise as heard in your video. The noise went away after a few minutes as the engine warmed up. It's close to freezing up here so...maybe it is normal!?

Does the sound go away once the engine has warmed?


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

Update on my engine noise. 
The Chevy dealer wrote, "Found fuel line against firewall, repositioned fuel line away from firewall".
Still a little noisy, but it gets a lot quieter after warming up. 
I am a happier camper. https://youtu.be/P0Yn_S2uKOM

Thank-you for all of your responses.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I have that also. I don't recall hearing it on the first few drives, but it started suddenly about day 4 of ownership. Noise when cold, disappears when warm. I liken it to a hammer drill working somewhere in the same building, a few rooms or floors away. Had the oil changed yesterday at 300 miles. Seemed a little quieter this morning, first cold start since then.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Direct injection just sounds weird when it's cold - some cars more than others. Nothing to worry about.

My neighbor's 2.0T Hyundai sounds almost exactly the same on cold mornings when he drives by. BMW and Hondas systems are very loud in the cold.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I hope you're right. New car or old, 98% of the time, the best answer seems to be, 'Turn the radio up'. (Unless there are other more definite symptoms.) So I'll try not to worry about it. I didn't even mention it when I had it in for the oil change.

Another few drives on the new oil change, sound /seems to be gone or much much quieter/ is still there.  Maybe the service techs are looking for the fuel line against firewall, or maybe it was something oil related.

First fill-up, over 40 mpg. Including the cold weather short trips I've done, that's nothing short of fantastic. Maybe the dealer fill was more gallons than the auto-stop at my local gas station. Time will tell.


----------

